# GT LTS 1000 (Die alte Leier)



## Der Nachkomme (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,
da ich die Gelegenheit habe, ein GT LTS 1000 zu kaufen, wollte ich mal fragen, wie das eigentlich aussieht mit Pedalrückschlag etc.
Mit ist klar, dass das Ding bei mir nicht für DH usw. verwendet wird, sondern eher für gemütliche Touren.

Wie ist denn das Fahrrad so?
Wie sieht's mit aktuellen Bikes aus?
Das Teil hat ja schon einen gewissen Stylefaktor, aber ich mache mir Sorgen, ob der Hinterbau wiklich hält...
(Auch für Leute jenseits der 90kg, mein Bruder will auch mal damit fahren, dafür bezahlt er was dazu  )


----------



## gremlino (25. Mai 2006)

nur im übelsten Wiegetritt merke ich ein genz leichtes zucken, normal merkst dun ichts vom Pedalrückschlag. Wird ja durch HoerstLink und den vorderen Drehpunkt direkt vorm Tretlager vermieden.

Also mein Team LTS hat jetzt 10 Jahre ohne Probs gehalten, mit rund 100kg und auch mit Sprüngen, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Nachkomme (25. Mai 2006)

Alles klar, danke für den Tip.
Ist eigentlich eine orange-farbene Eloxierung statt Lackierung selten?


----------



## gremlino (25. Mai 2006)

Der Nachkomme schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eigentlich eine orange-farbene Eloxierung statt Lackierung selten?



Ja, sehr selten. 
Ich hab erst 10Jahre später erfahren, das es das Teil auch in Orange gab       Allerdings nur in der "Zahlenversion", nicht als Team.


----------



## Der Nachkomme (25. Mai 2006)

Das ist aber sicher nicht weiter schlimm...   
Ich plane, das Rad, falls ich es kriege, als schönes Touren-Rad umzubauen.
Im Moment ist eine Rock Shox Judy SL (Doppelbrücke) mit 120mm Federweg dran...
Ich würde lieber eine etwas unauffälligere und leichtere Gabel à la SID oder Axel haben...
Was gibt's eigentlich für alternative Hinterbaudämpfer?


----------



## Der Nachkomme (25. Mai 2006)

Ach so - ganz wichtig noch:

Wieviel wäre denn das Bike noch wert?


----------



## gremlino (25. Mai 2006)

Also zum Wert kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich meins 1996 gekauft habe und seid dem nicht mehr nach den Preisen geschaut habe. Würde mal so tippen nur der Rahmen ca.200-300 Euro je nach Zustand.


Alternative Dämpfer wären eben RS Coupe/Super Deluxe oder das alte Fox. Die Doppelbrückengabel würde ich auch rausfeuern, SID wäre meine aktuelle Wahl. Oder um Retro zu bleiben ne Judy SL mit LT Kit. Fahre selber in meinem LTS ne Judy DH von 96 mit 80mm, harmoniert supergut mit dem Hinterbau.


----------



## FK65 (26. Mai 2006)

Ich denke, der Beschreibung nach geht es um dieses Bike, oder?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8814573364&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

Du kannst die Links hier ruhig posten, die meisten Forumsmitglieder wissen eh, was in der Bucht gerade läuft.
Zudem kann man sich ggf. absprechen, falls es mehrere Interessenten gibt, um den Preis nicht unnötig in die Höhe zu treiben.
Zum Rad kann ich leider nichts beisteuern, da ich nur "Hard-Teile" fahre.
Die Rahmen werden hier im Bike-Markt und zuletzt auch beim großen "e" so ab 200 bis 400 Euro gehandelt, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob der eloxierte und signierte Rahmen deutlich mehr bringt. Ansonsten ist es bei den alten Rädern schwierig, einen reelen Preis zu definieren. (Je nach dem, was es einem Wert ist - Liebhaberbonus...)
Ich finde das Fahrrad toll und wünsche Dir viel Glück!

Frank


----------



## gremlino (26. Mai 2006)

> Ich denke, der Beschreibung nach geht es um dieses Bike, oder?



Wenns das ist, muss ich mich mit dem Dämpfer korrigieren, dann passt der alte Fox nicht. Denn das bei ebay hat schon die "olle" Aluwippe, hat ne andere Aufnahme, wie das für die Titanwippe (so wie ich sen noch hab    ), Aluwippe ist Trunion-Aufnahme (richtig geschrieben???).

Sehe ich das richtig oder fehlen da die GT Decals? Der NP mit 4Mille ist auch was zu hoch....


----------



## kingmoe (27. Mai 2006)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das ein LTS 1000 Ds in "Acid Orange" von 1998. Das Bike hatte eigentlich vorne eine Rock Shox Disc-Brake und hinten ein XTR-SW. Ansonsten kommt die Ausstattung schon hin. UVP in Deutschland waren 7.350 DM, wobei die Version in ball burnished nochmal 100,- DM billiger war.
Allerdings wurde ja kaum ein Bike zur UVP verkauft, also 4000,- Euro sind zwar nicht frei erfunden, aber doch noch ein Stück vom eigentlichen Kaufpreis entfernt.


----------



## Kint (27. Mai 2006)

könnte natürlich auch das hier sein...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LTS-S-E-FU...243485568QQcategoryZ27948QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FK65 (27. Mai 2006)

Na, Meisterdetektiv (Rahmennummern...), dat glaube ich nicht...



> Im Moment ist eine Rock Shox Judy SL (Doppelbrücke) mit 120mm Federweg dran...



 

Grüße
Frank


----------



## Der Nachkomme (27. Mai 2006)

Joa, es ist der 1. Link.

Ich würde es schon gern haben.
Meine Argumente, dass ich es kriegen könnte:
1) Ich habe noch kein Mountainbike
2) Nachwuchs muss man fördern
Noch weitere Interessenten?

Allerdings sollte man - falls man es kriegt - doch den versicherten Versand nehmen, oder? Zum hinfahren ist es leider etwas zu weit...


----------



## FK65 (27. Mai 2006)

Wenn`s Dir paßt (Größe...), versuche, es zu bekommen. 
Scheint ja soweit alles im grünen Bereich. Gut, die Bewertungen des Anbieters sind nicht der Hit und uralt aber auch nichts ganz Schlimmes.
Ich finde das Bike jedenfalls toll und wenn nicht schon alles voll wäre bei uns und da die Kasse gerade nicht so üppig gefüllt ist, interesssierts mich gerade nicht.  
Versicherter Versand ist normalerweise kein Problem. Habe z.B. über Hermes zweimal Fahrräder bekommen, absolut problemlos.

Viel Glück, ich glaube aber unter 500-600 Euro wird gar nichts gehen.
Oder was sagen die Profis?

Grüße
Frank


----------



## Der Nachkomme (27. Mai 2006)

Also, von der Höhe müsste es mir eigentlich passen.
Ich bin 1,86cm groß...
Und die älteste Bewertung ist ja negativ, danach scheint sich's ja gebessert zu haben...


----------



## Der Nachkomme (27. Mai 2006)

So'n S*****!
Ich guck' grade nochmal rein - und was sehe ich?
Sein Freund pusht anscheinend wie sonstwas...
Mittlerweile um 101â¬...
So richtig legal ist das ja net...
Oder?


----------



## Schwarzwild (27. Mai 2006)

Warum soll das sein Freund sein? Hilden/Düsseldorf <-> Rosenheim

Vielleicht war es ja doch nicht so gut, den Link hier zu posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Nachkomme (27. Mai 2006)

Es kann ja auch sein, dass es ein Verwandter ist.
Aber warum überbietet der sich immer selber?
Wenn jemand (a) versucht, einen anderen (b) zu überbieten, der aber immer noch mehr geboten hat, wird immer der Name von (a) angezeigt.
So war's bei dem Specialized Stumpjumper, welches ich haben wollte.
(Ich heiße da Neworleon)
Gruss,
Der Nachkomme


----------



## FK65 (27. Mai 2006)

@ Der Nachkomme
Das ständige Hochbieten im Vorfeld des Auktionsendes ist m.E. völliger Blödsinn.
Die Auktion wird erst in den letzten Minuten/ Sekunden entschieden.
Ich lege eigentlich immer meinen Höchstpreis vorher fest und biete kurz vor Ablauf der Auktion, andernfalls kommt man in eine Spirale des Bietens hinein und gibt womöglich vielmehr aus, als einem lieb ist.
Von Sniper-Software, die wenige Sekunden vor Ablauf der Auktion einen festgesetzten Betrag bietet, halte ich persönlich nichts und finde es auch "unsportlich". Der Kick muß doch auch noch da sein - schaff ich`s oder nicht?
Klar kann der Verkäufer theoretisch auch einem Freund bescheidsagen, dass er mitbieten soll (Scheinbieter) oder selber mehrere Acounts einrichten und selbst bieten. Aber dann hat`s halt nicht sollen sein. Es findet sich sicher etwas, nur Geduld (offensichtlich bist Du ja nicht so auf GT festgelegt).

@ Schwarzwild 





> Vielleicht war es ja doch nicht so gut, den Link hier zu posten.


Das Bike haben hier eh alle GT-Begeisterten schon gesehen...

Schönes Wochenende und nochmals Glück

Frank


----------



## Der Nachkomme (27. Mai 2006)

Joa, ich habe auch noch andere Sachen im Auge, aber das GT gefällt mir am besten...
Eigentlich biete auch ich immer 20-10 sek. vor Schluss, aber letzten Sonntag war ich bis abends auf 'ner Feier...


----------



## kingmoe (28. Mai 2006)

Wenn jemand sich offensichtlich am Ende selbst oder mit Hilfe eines Freundes überboten hat, spricht er gewinnt das Ding selber, dann tröste ich mich immer damit, dass er schonmal die Gebühren abdrücken muss, ohne das Teil verkauft zu haben. Wenn er dann allerdings versucht, seinen Artikel bei mir per "Angebot an den zweithöchsten Bieter" zu verticken, beißt er auf Granit. Das ist nämlich die eigentliche Schei$$e an der Sache, das diese Funktion - eigentlich ja nicht schlecht - solche Machenschaften fürdert.


----------



## Der Nachkomme (28. Mai 2006)

Wenn dir jemand so kommt, solltest du am besten noch etwas verhandeln, wie z.B. kostenlosen Versand etc. aushandeln...!


----------



## LTS-Spinner (28. Mai 2006)

Schönes Rad weil selten. Die Größe müßte passen, dürfte ein 18" sein. Es ist wesentlich steifer als die ersten LTSssss mit der Titanbrücke, hat jedoch leider diesen blöden Trunnionmount. Da gibt es nur noch Ersatz in England für Schweinekohle... Mein Tip: bis 600 ist es noch ok- vorausgesetzt die Lager sind spielfrei!

Zwei Maßnahmen sollten unbedingt gemacht werden:

Besorg Dir nen Satz Industrielager von GT (ist ne Kopie des Stöckli- Satzes und kam extra für die Modelle ab 97 mit der Aluwippe aufn Markt, ist aber extrem schwer zu bekommen) und ev. für das Horstlink den Satz von BEDT

und

Besorg Dir den Trunnion in Stahl (!) (ja , den gab es wirklich), laß Dir die Zapfen neu abdrehen auf das Maß der Travelships (kann man an einer Ständerbohrmaschine ein 2tes mal bohren und dadurch wiederverwenden!). Warum? Die original Alu- Trunnions sind zwar leicht aber leider zu weich, sie verlieren ihre Form und werden oval, was dann mit dem weichen Kunststofflagerblock passiert kann man sich leicht vorstellen...

Dann müßte eigentlich Ruhe sein, die Travelships sind aber immer die Archillesverse des Hinterbaus.

Mehr Federweg hinten? Kein Problem, besorg Dir nen LTS DH (s. meine Galerie) oder besser gesagt den Dämpfer. Der originale hat 33mm Hub, dieser aber 45mm.... ;-)) oder für billig einen RS Superdeluxe in 190er Einbaulänge, das überstehende Auge kann man abflexen und hat den gleichen Effekt.
Über die Federwege wird leider viel Unsinn geschrieben weil anscheinend keiner nachmißt.
Das LTS von 95/96 (Titanbogen) hat definitiv etwas über 70mm Federweg hinten bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von ca. 2,76:1 mit einem Dämpferhub von ca. 25mm- es spricht für die gute Konstruktion daß es sich nach mehr anfühlt.
Das LTS/STS ab 97 (ALU- Wippe) hat definitiv knapp 100mm Federweg hinten und ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von ca. 3,00:1 mit einem Dämpferhub von ca. 33mm- alles andere sind MÄRCHEN.
Das LTS DH ab 97 hat das gleiche Übersetzungverhältnis wie die "normalen" Modelle mit etwa 3,00: 1 mit dem Unterschied das die Winkel flacher sind UND die Kettenstrebe ca. 5mm länger ist- mit dem oben beschriebenen längeren Dämpferhub verfügt es also mal gerade über 125mm Federweg! Es fühlt sich aber wirklich sehr gut an... ;-) und geht wie ein heißes Messer durch die Butter...
Ach nochwas, die Ausstattung dürfte original sein- die Gabel würde ich stilgerecht duch ne Marzocchi der Zeit ersetzen (z.B. ne polierte Bomber CR mit 110- 130mm), die ist sowieso weit besser als die verbaute weil das Grundsetup der Dämpfung selbst bei einer Z1 von 97 sehr gut ist- auch nach heutigen Maßstäben!
Gewichtsrekorde lassen sich mit diesen Rahmen leider nicht aufstellen und werden immer ab ca. 13,5 kg fahrfertig liegen, die Rahmen sind eben nicht wirklich leicht...


----------



## Der Nachkomme (28. Mai 2006)

@ LTS-Spinner:
Vielen Dank für deine zahlreichen Tips.
Leider hat der Typ noch gepusht bis zum geht-nicht-mehr.
Kurz vor sieben habe ich ihm eine Nachricht geschickt, in der ich ihm anbiete, das Teil zu kaufen, wenn der (sich hoffentlich verarscht fühlte) Höchstbietende es nicht haben will und er es so nicht los bekommt.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (28. Mai 2006)

801 Euro, das ist definitiv echt nen hoher Preis  !  Ich hab für mein 96er LTS mit kompletter XTR Ausstattung und Syncros/ Ringle/Mavic Teilen (Titanstütze) 700,- bezahlt  ! Es kommen sicher noch weitere im großen E....  !


----------



## kingmoe (29. Mai 2006)

War zu teuer - und "Visbri" hat definitiv keine Ahnung, wie man bietet...  

Für die Kohle bekommst du was besseres, Kopf hoch!


----------



## Der Nachkomme (29. Mai 2006)

Joa danke, ich schau mich einfach mal weiter um...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (29. Mai 2006)

gremlino schrieb:
			
		

> Oder um Retro zu bleiben ne Judy SL mit LT Kit.


was issen ein LT Kit ?
suche ja schon länger was, um meine judy race leichter zu machen ?

orange eloxiert - sauber ! ! ! ne orange bomber passt nicht zufällig dazu ? oder die blauen bombers ( Z1 oder Z2 bam) sehen da bestimmt auch prächtig dazu aus...


----------



## versus (29. Mai 2006)

ähem - da habe ich wohl ein paar freds zu früh geantwortet.
na ja - 801 euros ist wirklich zu viel - dafür waren ja schon sts zu haben...


----------



## kingmoe (30. Mai 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> was issen ein LT Kit ?



Long Travel Kit, holte etwas mehr Federweg aud der Gabel raus. Gab es von RS auch für diverse andere ältere Gabeln, z.B. Mag21, Indy...


----------



## versus (30. Mai 2006)

LIGHT travel kit wäre mir lieber ;-)


----------



## visbri (30. Mai 2006)

schön dass ihr euch so aufregt, ja hier ist visbri der neue Besitzer dieses Bikes. Ich habe am Anfang irgendwie vermutet, dass da jemand den Preis höher treibt, aber am Ende war dieses Bike es wert. und kingmoe.....wenn du meinst dass ich keine Ahnung habe....dann denke ich werde ich dir gleich das Gegenteil beweisen! Wo bekommst du ein Bike für 801 Euro mit dieser Ausstattung, auch noch ein GT LTS 1000. Diese Bike wurde von Hans Jürgen Ray gefahren, sagt dir das etwas??? Es ist limitiert und TOP in Form.


----------



## visbri (30. Mai 2006)

Den Preis hat jemand anderes hochgetrieben, ich weiss zwar nicht wer aber so eine Gelegenheit hast du nicht immer!!!! Sorry Nachkomme.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (30. Mai 2006)

woher weisst du das es hans gefahren hat?


----------



## Der Nachkomme (30. Mai 2006)

Es wurde ja lediglich von Hans Rey SIGNIERT. Ich verstehe darunter etwas anderes als gefahren...
Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## versus (30. Mai 2006)

visbri schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Bike wurde von Hans Jürgen Ray gefahren, sagt dir das etwas???


 Hansjörg Rey sagt mir eigentlich mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (30. Mai 2006)

Also erstmal: Auch dir ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum und guten Tag ;-)



			
				visbri schrieb:
			
		

> schön dass ihr euch so aufregt, ja hier ist visbri der neue Besitzer dieses Bikes. Ich habe am Anfang irgendwie vermutet, dass da jemand den Preis höher treibt, aber am Ende war dieses Bike es wert.



Hier regt sich niemand auf, freut mich, dass das Bike jetzt sogar einem Forums-Kollegen gehört. Und wenn es dir das Geld Wert ist, ist doch alles bestens. Ich würde halt mein absolutes Maximimalgebot immer ganz kurz vor Ende abgeben, um Preistreiberei durch Beschi$$ zu verhindern. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen, scheinst ja Glück gehabt zu haben.



			
				visbri schrieb:
			
		

> und kingmoe.....wenn du meinst dass ich keine Ahnung habe....dann denke ich werde ich dir gleich das Gegenteil beweisen! Wo bekommst du ein Bike für 801 Euro mit dieser Ausstattung, auch noch ein GT LTS 1000. Diese Bike wurde von Hans Jürgen Ray gefahren, sagt dir das etwas??? Es ist limitiert und TOP in Form.



Ja, das ist der Beweis, dass du Ahnung hast?! Aber du hast Recht, tolles Bike mit guter Ausstattung, ich persönlich hätte eben nicht ganz so viel dafür ausgeben wollen.

Ach ja, Rey kenne ich, guter Radfahrer  

Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!


----------



## Kint (31. Mai 2006)

guckmal darum gehts...
für nur 200 eus mehr, hättest du bereits diese schönheit bekommen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-Thermopla...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wer ahnung von gt hat, und das ist hier der ein oder andere, wird dieses Rad als wesentlich seltener erachten, vor allem in dem gezeigten Zustand. Das nenne ich "Top in Form", eben nicht "Dowhnhill LTS 1000"  denn das gabs so nie. Kratzer im Rahmen sprechen aber durchaus für diese Benutzung. Nen makellosen LTS Thermoplast zu finden ist nahezu unmöglich heutzutage. Weils eben die erste BAureihe war.  Von der Austattung mal ganz zu schweigen, ne 10th anniversary ist eben keine xt vbrake die von jedem Baum runterfällt. Die Votec, nun ich denke sie ist die bessere Gabel im Vergleich zur RS. Crossmax Ceramic, teurer als standard SUPs. Raceface Kurbel haben den höheren Wert, sowohl als kultobjekt als auch monetär. Synchros Seatpost zu noname, "Tioga kore Vorbau" - was soll das denn sein, entweder oder bitte schön. Tioga wäre natürlich schöner gewesen, weil klassisch, Rest komplett XTR im Vergleich zu den zusammengestoppelten teils LX komponenten. Der Verkäufer selbst hat hier wenigstens 75 von 75 positiven Bewertungen. im Vergleich zu den 4 (!) bewertungen wovon eine sogar negativ ist. (!) Hast Du das Bike schon ? Selbstabholer ? Glück gehabt behaupte ich. Weiterhin hätte man auf dem LTS Thermoplast das Hans Rey Autogramm aber nicht so gut gesehen, was natürlich den Wert deutlich schmälert.   Auch von mir gilt, Willkommen im Forum, viel spass mit dem Bike wenns genau deins ist, mir wärs, (trotz Autogramm) nie mehr als 500 wert gewesen. Danke kint.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (31. Mai 2006)

ein schelm wer böses denkt, vielleicht wird "der nachkomme" auch schon von "visbri" das rad angeboten.


----------



## visbri (31. Mai 2006)

Ok, verstehe aber das Fahrrad ist in Top Zustand, klar dass das andere Bike in deinem Link (Thermo Plast) ein echte schönheit ist aber, der Rahmen,da habe ich etwas Bedenken. Ich möchte kein MTB nur die Straße wenn du verstehst was ich meine. Er hat das GT LTS 1000 nicht nur signiert der Rey sondern auch gefahren. Die Rechnung von ca. 4500 Euro ist von Rey. Er hat das Bike lediglich weiter verkauft. Trotz allem bin ich zufrieden..ich werde da ja noch Hand anlegen und euch ein Bild posten.
Vielleicht auch die eine oder andere Frage euch stellen. ich bin euch nicht böse, nur als ich bei google GT LTS 1000 eingab, verwies mich ein Link auf diese Seite und ich war schockiert, das mein bike das Thema ist....
naja in diesem Sinne.... Euer Brian
bis bald


----------



## KaschmirKönig (31. Mai 2006)

woher weisst du das denn alles mit der rechnung, hat der auktionär sie dir gleich zum rad mitgeschickt, das wäre dann echt ein sammlerstück für rey fans?


----------



## visbri (31. Mai 2006)

jepp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visbri (31. Mai 2006)

verstehst du jetzt...


----------



## kingmoe (31. Mai 2006)

visbri schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde da ja noch Hand anlegen und euch ein Bild posten.
> Vielleicht auch die eine oder andere Frage euch stellen.


Bilder sind immer willkommen und Fragen werden auch gerne beantwortet


----------



## SuperEva (31. Mai 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> woher weisst du das denn alles mit der rechnung, hat der auktionär sie dir gleich zum rad mitgeschickt, das wäre dann echt ein sammlerstück für rey fans?



Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen dans Hans seine Bikes selber gekauft hat...


----------



## KaschmirKönig (31. Mai 2006)

ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das innerhalb von 2 tagen die überweisung und der versand über die bühne gegangen sind. das schliesse ich zumindest aus der von ihm bejaten tatsache die rechnung sei mit dem bike bei ihm angekommen.


----------



## versus (31. Mai 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das innerhalb von 2 tagen die überweisung und der versand über die bühne gegangen sind. das schliesse ich zumindest aus der von ihm bejaten tatsache die rechnung sei mit dem bike bei ihm angekommen.


per eilkurier und geldbote alles kein problem


----------



## Kint (31. Mai 2006)

ok, vielleicht hat ers ja auch abgeholt... und die rechnung kann ja auch so aussehen dass rey als verkäufer dasteht. offensichtlich hat er ja gerne seine bikes weitergegeben, (wem gehörte das zaskar ?) is ja letzendlich auch egal, ihm gefällts und das ist doch die hauptsache. wir sind ja hier allle tolerant - gell jedinightmare... das thermoplast kann man gut offroad bewegen, da sind dannis pics beweis genug. kann mich da moe nur anschliessen, viel spass mit dem rad wünschen, wir freuen uns auf pics, und für fragen sind wir hier immer offen. nur du merkst, hier sind viele mit ebay dauerkarte unterwegs und daher (natür und erfahrungsgemäß) etwas misstrauisch bei "gary's bike zum Brötschenholen", "rey's lieblingsrad", oder "jimi killens Weltmeisterbike"


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2006)

@visbri:
wie ist es denn eigentlich nun mit dem karakoram super trial downhill bike ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8801983439&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

die nette ebayerin von damals wollte es wohl doch nicht haben ???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8817091367&fromMakeTrack=true

also man könnte sich da durchaus geschickter anstellen...


----------



## FK65 (1. Juni 2006)

@ versus

Du bist ja ein richtiger Kriminalist....    

Da tun sich ja Abgründe auf...

Grüße
Frank


----------



## visbri (1. Juni 2006)

ja hat mich auch gewundert? Hat mich gefragt ob sie die gleichen Bilder in der auktion benutzen kann. Sie will es weiter verkaufen.... Oder besser gesgagt ein er glaube ich. Weil die Verkäufer sind verschieden.. 
Ich habe das GT LTS 1000 am nächsten Tag abgeholt..... nicht durch Versand.
Wollte erst sicher gehen, bzw. in Augenschein nehmen.


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2006)

FK65 schrieb:
			
		

> @ versus
> 
> Du bist ja ein richtiger Kriminalist....
> 
> ...


berufskrankheit  (nein weder jurist, noch polizist...) 
im ernst: eher zufall, denn ich sehe mich gerade nach einem 16" rahmen um und bei einem so auffälligen rad und der diskussion um das lts viel das eben auf. es sind ja nicht nur die bilder... 
aber lassen wir das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (1. Juni 2006)

mal so. du willst nen 16 zöller ? habe zwar ein angebot aus dem forum für das bravado, aber.... heissemilchmithonig und der zweitbieter wollten es nicht haben    deswegen kommts jetzt in liebevolle hände...


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2006)

das gelbe bravado ???


----------

